# Who’s not picking up their wads!!!!



## Duke of Flintown (Aug 27, 2018)

Ok which one of you “trashy” hunters aren’t picking up your wads!!!?? I want names!!











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

They should make them a high vis color, that might help


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

Bucman said:


> They should make them a high vis color, that might help


They should make them biodegradable, that would eliminate the need.


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

Probably pales in comparison to all the other plastic left behind by the "general public", i.e. water bottles, plastic bags, coffee cups, etc.

I wonder if "glenarbor" realizes that we have to use nontoxic shotshells for waterfowling, and that ALL manufactured shotshells these days have plastic wads........I'm willing to bet that this individual will find ANY form of hunting "unacceptable".


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Mr. 16 gauge said:


> Probably pales in comparison to all the other plastic left behind by the "general public", i.e. water bottles, plastic bags, coffee cups, etc.


That’s the spirit.

The other guy is worse than I am! Consequently I shouldn’t have to pick up my trash.
eye roll

it helps all of us if we Just make an effort to pick up more trash then we leave.

The waves roll the wads up into a big foamy log on Portage Lake due to the constant west wind. I pull a garbage bag of wads off the shore every year.

We can do better.


----------



## jasperdog (Nov 8, 2007)

There are biodegradable shotgun wads. Some of the driven shoots in Britain require them.
I have not seen commercial waterfowl loads for sale with them but you could probably reload with them, I guess…

I agree that all the plastic trash dominates the small amount of plastic shotgun waste..


----------



## duckcommander101 (Jan 14, 2003)

Quack Addict said:


> They should make them biodegradable, that would eliminate the need.


There is a company that uses biodegradable wads (BioAmmo) but their US distribution just started.


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

Gamekeeper said:


> That’s the spirit.
> 
> The other guy is worse than I am! Consequently I shouldn’t have to pick up my trash.
> eye roll
> ...


Tell you what, gamekeeper...........I'll PAY you to pick up my wads......give you a dollar a piece for them. I'll start marking them so we both know that they are mine specifically. Then you can go into the refuge where they land, or the deep water that's unwadable in the marsh, or private property, and pick them up. As for picking up trash, I pick up my empty hulls when I can find them, as well as those left by other individuals. I've picked up literally dumpsters full off of state land/state game areas over the years. So you can just knock off the sanctimonious "I'm better than you are" b**s**!


----------



## D&D (Jan 24, 2010)

i understand picking up your empty shells when possible. but will someone please tell me how you are supposed to pick up a wad on land or water, i have hunted for many years are can say i dont even know if i have ever seen a wad from my gun


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

D&D said:


> i understand picking up your empty shells when possible. but will someone please tell me how you are supposed to pick up a wad on land or water, i have hunted for many years are can say i dont even know if i have ever seen a wad from my gun


my point exactly!


----------



## deagansdad1 (Jan 27, 2021)

D&D said:


> i understand picking up your empty shells when possible. but will someone please tell me how you are supposed to pick up a wad on land or water, i have hunted for many years are can say i dont even know if i have ever seen a wad from my gun


This. I was reading along waiting for someone to tell me how in the sam hell anyone is suppose to do that! Now that I think of it though it kinda is littering. Surprised waterfowl manufacturers aren't required to make them biodegradable. 
If you really wanna get into it, after you pick up your gross spent wads you should prolly pick up any bb's that don't hit your mark also. 

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## deagansdad1 (Jan 27, 2021)

I also understand how to a non waterfowler who had a mass of wads (jus sounds weird) wash up on there shore it would seem like littering. 

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## duckbuster2 (Aug 14, 2008)

Duke of Flintown said:


> Ok which one of you “trashy” hunters aren’t picking up your wads!!!?? I want names!!
> 
> View attachment 801481
> 
> ...


 If you aren't joking theres something wrong with you.


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

Littering is my biggest pet peeve and I pick up spent hulls, wads and other litter whenever and wherever I see them. That said, retrieving your own spent shotgun wads would be a nearly impossible task in most hunting situations. If the environuts can fly on their private jets and offset their excess by buying "carbon credits", the plastic wads I have left in the swamp are more than covered by the literal tons of litter I have picked up in my life.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

deagansdad1 said:


> I also understand how to a non waterfowler who had a mass of wads (jus sounds weird) wash up on there shore it would seem like littering.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


If it isn't littering, what should we call it? Toss one of those plastic wads over the side of your boat or out the window of your car in front of a LEO and he would surely say you were littering. I doubt the judge would accept the defense argument that it was actually OK because thousands upon thousands of them are spread across the landscape every year. Just sayin'. FM


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

I do think this post is staged, I have picked up wads along the Lakeshore and rarely find two that look alike, the complainer probably shot them and then collected them to prove a point.

One of those that wants hunting closed there, I've ran into a few people over the years mad that hunters are in the woods. I might check it out this week and see how bad it is, but most I have found are in the big lake that I figure floated over from Wisconsin washing around in the waves.

And I have to see if there's anything worth shooting in that little puddle, I haven't ever noticed much there except divers and an occasional random goose flock when going in there to deer hunt.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Who would ask such an ignorant question ? Who polices there Wads ??? WTF. With all the cigarette butts, pop cans, bottles and garbage on the roadsides and your asking on a sportsman's forum which trashy hunters didn't pick up their wads ? Be proud that your doing what hunters can't do while their hunting and take it as a win for the environment ? Littering comes in many shapes but trying to find a wad that was from a shotshell is like finding a needle on a haystack literally.


----------



## deagansdad1 (Jan 27, 2021)

Forest Meister said:


> If it isn't littering, what should we call it? Toss one of those plastic wads over the side of your boat or out the window of your car in front of a LEO and he would surely say you were littering. I doubt the judge would accept the defense argument that it was actually OK because thousands upon thousands of them are spread across the landscape every year. Just sayin'. FM


Ya I get it. That's what I was saying. One of those things I never thought about. I would pick them up when I seen them but like previously stated you aren't gonna find many of them.

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Mr. 16 gauge said:


> Tell you what, gamekeeper...........I'll PAY you to pick up my wads......give you a dollar a piece for them. I'll start marking them so we both know that they are mine specifically. Then you can go into the refuge where they land, or the deep water that's unwadable in the marsh, or private property, and pick them up. As for picking up trash, I pick up my empty hulls when I can find them, as well as those left by other individuals. I've picked up literally dumpsters full off of state land/state game areas over the years. So you can just knock off the sanctimonious "I'm better than you are" b**s**!


Get over yourself.

You have no right to leave trash anywhere.

If you pick up more wads or hulls floating in the corn, or rolled up on the beach, or floating in the cattails than you fire, there is no issue. Our public landscape is made better by the effort.
Hiding behind that you don’t want to chase down “Your” wads is bogus. A child’s excuse.

You get out there and pick up a few trash bags full of garbage from your fellow sportsman and then get back to me.

Your fellow sportsman are pigs. You can go to any public marsh and see where people shot for an entire season standing in the same place and never picked up so much as a gum wrapper.

Undoubtedly because they weren’t “their” wads or “their” hulls.

We reap what we sow.

FWIW, lots of places have banned “plas-wads”, because ruminants get them lodged in the stomachs.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Gamekeeper said:


> Get over yourself.
> 
> You have no right to leave trash anywhere.
> 
> ...


When's smoking gonna be banned. More smokers by 10 fold liter more than hunters ever thought of. There's a cause for you.


----------



## Brougham (Jan 29, 2010)

I pull the wads out of my dead birds when I clean them. Then put them in our recycling container. Thought everyone did? 
Do the shell manufacturers have a return policy? If so, should I wash them? Or leave the blood and feathers on?
Work 'em in close BOYZ.
WTF


----------



## Duke of Flintown (Aug 27, 2018)

duckbuster2 said:


> If you aren't joking theres something wrong with you.


sorry I thought I laid it on pretty thick...... complete sarcasm. To be honest I cant remember the last time I saw a wad that Ive shot floating on the surface of the water to even try and pick it up. But now that I know you arent picking them up either, you are now labeled "Trashy" Duckbuster2 <----- Again Sarcasm.....


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Some people just like to b***h about what others do. Lots of us pick up other people's trash but we don't come on here and whine about it.


----------



## Duke of Flintown (Aug 27, 2018)

Mr. 16 gauge said:


> Probably pales in comparison to all the other plastic left behind by the "general public", i.e. water bottles, plastic bags, coffee cups, etc.
> 
> I wonder if "glenarbor" realizes that we have to use nontoxic shotshells for waterfowling, and that ALL manufactured shotshells these days have plastic wads........I'm willing to bet that this individual will find ANY form of hunting "unacceptable".


If you spent any time in the Glen Arbor, Mi area you would understand that your 1000% dead on with your statement. haha This dude got mad that they were cutting the lawns on the Lakeshore Park areas sooooooooo.

Ive walked those beaches for years and have found 100x more glass shards and fishing lures then shotgun hauls or wads for that matter........

If you can get your wads, get them by all means, but the chances that you can find them are very low, just thought I would stir the pot and seee what opinions are out there. 

I hope both sides have fun...


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

I pick up my wads during sight in sessions with my turkey gun. Pretty easy. I've tried looking for them after killing turkeys, not so easy. Can't imagine finding them after a duck hunt. They float sure but needle in a haystack is about the equal unless it's a small pond.


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

Gamekeeper said:


> Get over yourself.
> 
> You have no right to leave trash anywhere.
> 
> ...


Gamekeeper;
I kind of figured you for an antihunting troll from the U.K. .....basically from your screen name and terms you've posted (plas-wads). You obviously didn't read my post, because I HAVE picked up innumerable plastic bags full of trash off of the following SGA: Port Huron, Holly, Ortonville, Lapeer, and Harsens Island/St. Johns marsh. NOBODY chases down their own wads......it's physically impossible. Since you don't appear to know this, you obviously are (as I said earlier), and antihunting limey troll. 
Get over MYself?! You need to take your own advice, you self serving, sactimonious lying vermin. 
I am done with you...............good day!

Duke of Flinttown;
I've never been to Glenarbor, but after reading what this joker posted, I kind of got the idea..................thank you for the verification (and I realize that your original post was tongue in cheek). Sorry it's taken a bit of a downward spiral. 

To all:
Down range manufacturing makes the "BIO OXO" wad that is supposedly biodegradable........I say "supposedly" because if some of you are old enough to remember, we had "disposable" plastic bags back in the early 90's, Problem was, they needed sunlight to decompose, and they were ending up being buried in landfills ( and hence, did not decompose)..
From what I've read, the Down Range wad is a direct replacement for the old Pacific "versalite"..........problem is, I can't find any information re: pacific versalite wads and bismuth shot. Doesn't make too much sense to me to have an "environmentally friendly wad" that only shoots lead shot.
Maybe in the not too distant future........................................



To all;


----------



## Chriss83 (Sep 18, 2021)

Gamekeeper said:


> That’s the spirit.
> 
> The other guy is worse than I am! Consequently I shouldn’t have to pick up my trash.
> eye roll
> ...


How would you suggest finding wads in the water after a duck hunt. Or should they be retrieved with the ducks?


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

I was just going to post that. How am I to find wads downwind after a shot in 25mph wind and 2 foot waves? And boo hoo. Stuff happens. All we can do is our personal best.
Pro tip: look for lots of empty shells floating in a spot. It means someone lazy shot a pile.
Happily clean up the empties and take over the spot. They’re too lazy to fight or work for it.
NEVER leave empties floating out there…


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

Jerry Lamb said:


> I was just going to post that. How am I to find wads downwind after a shot in 25mph wind and 2 foot waves? And boo hoo. Stuff happens. All we can do is our personal best.
> Pro tip: look for lots of empty shells floating in a spot. It means someone lazy shot a pile.
> Happily clean up the empties and take over the spot. They’re too lazy to fight or work for it.
> NEVER leave empties floating out there…


And then pick up the lazy person's empties so the next person that wanders through doesn't find the same thing.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Look close and you will find a handful of cigarette filters w/ those shells/wads in many blinds.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

BumpRacerX said:


> And then pick up the lazy person's empties so the next person that wanders through doesn't find the same thing.


Correct grasshopper. 
Looks like you learned a lot this year.


----------



## jasperdog (Nov 8, 2007)

OP was clearly posting in jest/sarcastically…
WTHeck you guys…
For those of you taking this seriously, I hope you are packing your deer guts out and your bird dog feces as well. And the guys leaving ruts with their bike tires…. And those climbers are scarring those State Land trees.. And those dead minnows… and worm dirt… 

Could we just give it a rest??


----------



## Fowl Play (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## R.J.M. (Jun 10, 2007)

Quack Addict said:


> They should make them biodegradable, that would eliminate the need.


Made of ground corn 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Brien maeder (Mar 12, 2013)

Gamekeeper said:


> Get over yourself.
> 
> You have no right to leave trash anywhere.
> 
> ...


This is just great sportsman against sportsman it’s no wonder the antis get there way we as a group need to find a way to get along or our lifestyle will be gone wish I had an answer


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

R.J.M. said:


> Made of ground corn
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I'm sure that and other options are out there. Unfortunately it seems a lot of ammo companies loading non-tox are more interested in subsidizing their "pro staff" with free stuff so they can make videos and pimp the product instead of dropping a bit into R&D and actually making the product better. Watched one video a couple weeks ago where a group of guys was unloading ammo _by the case_ out of a trailer for a field hunt. 

For example, I have seen more videos of guys blasting a pile of ducks with Hevi Shot the last couple years than every other manufacturer combined.


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

If you fill your casings up with water they sink. Problem solved


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

I have and do a lot of Pheasant hunting on my own land and condone anybody that reaches down to pick up their shell casings. I work the ground in the spring and some times these casing are brought up to the top. I see them in the spring and smile thinking about that Rooster. There is a brush pile that we hit during Rabbit hunting that ALWAYS has a Rabbit or two in it. A couple years ago there was no snow and you could see a box of empty casings there of every caliber.


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

There was a guy complaining on Drummond Island that while out kayaking he and his wife picked up two bushels of left over shot gun wads from careless duck hunters. 
If someone was going out to find left over shot-shell wads there would be no better place than Munoscong Bay in the UP. The next time I went to the bay I purposely made it a point to look for spent wads while walking several miles of dikes. Did I find any? Yes, I did. But, no more than a hand full of them. And, I found way more spent casings than spent wads. So I call ******** on this complaining guy and his wife with the 2 bushels of wads. With all the years of gunning in that area there has to be a lot of them there. But, over time they must sink and decompose on their own.
This would be a good question for you managed area guys. How may wads do you find while hunting a managed area? You would think there would be a lot of them. 
I think that everyone should be aware of any trash they leave behind outdoors and clean it up. But, are careless hunters polluting the waters? I don’t think so.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

D&D said:


> i understand picking up your empty shells when possible. but will someone please tell me how you are supposed to pick up a wad on land or water, i have hunted for many years are can say i dont even know if i have ever seen a wad from my gun





Mr. 16 gauge said:


> my point exactly!


I thought the OP was making a joke.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Brien maeder said:


> This is just great sportsman against sportsman it’s no wonder the antis get there way we as a group need to find a way to get along or our lifestyle will be gone wish I had an answer


I would love to hear a justification from someone who calls themselves a sportsman for why they don’t pick up more trash than they leave during their time in the outdoors.

There is no burden to picking up spent hulls or wads as you find them in the field.

I believe you may have seen some of my postings in the upland section related to my picking up trash along popular Utv trails.

I’m picking up trash every place I go in the outdoors, and somehow I’m sanctimonious because I recognize that sportsman are mess makers.

It’s a pretty simple concept. Pick up more trash than you leave, and the net benefit for all sportsman becomes huge in no time at all.


----------



## duckbuster2 (Aug 14, 2008)

Tilden Hunter said:


> I thought the OP was making a joke.


He is


----------



## Po'Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Gamekeeper said:


> I would love to hear a justification from someone who calls themselves a sportsman for why they don’t pick up more trash than they leave during their time in the outdoors.
> 
> There is no burden to picking up spent hulls or wads as you find them in the field.
> 
> ...


Broad brush you are painting with here. Nobody has made any reference to ignoring trash found as acceptable. You've been labeled as sanctimonious because you've inferred you are on morally higher ground than a group of people that you don't even know. You've ignored claims by those disagreeing with your position that they in fact pick up more than they ever leave behind.


----------



## PTPD2312 (Oct 19, 2004)

Sounds like Gamekeeper has his panties in a wad. 😂


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Life experience teaches us that behind most “jokes”, is a grain of truth.

People can joke all they want about why the other guy is worse than they are, why they shouldn’t have to pick up after themselves, and people will line up behind them to agree.

And say that they are joking, and that I’m taking it too seriously.

Pick up more trash than you lose track of, and none of us have to worry about any of this.

If I’m a lakefront homeowner with $1 million home, why should I have to clean up after you?

We will reap as we sow.

Pick up after yourself.

Recommending that you just step on your hulls to shove them down into the mud where they will sit for the next thousand years is just piggishness.

Losing excellent public land locations to hunt because of the behavior of other sportsman, is stupid.


----------



## duckbuster2 (Aug 14, 2008)

Gamekeeper said:


> If I’m a lakefront homeowner with $1 million home, why should I have to clean up after you?


Who gives a **** how much their house cost they can pick up garbage too.


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

The biggest threat to our waterways is people living on the beaches and banks of our rivers. Displacing untold numbers of wildlife and polluting with pesticides and herbicides


----------



## Brougham (Jan 29, 2010)

Well said Eyesore. That's why I boycott golf courses.


----------



## Chriss83 (Sep 18, 2021)

Brougham said:


> Well said Eyesore. That's why I boycott golf courses.


Me too unless they let me hunt the course lol!


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Quack Addict said:


> They should make them biodegradable, that would eliminate the need.


I'm using some this year. Bought them early this fall just because I couldn't find any other ammo at a decent price. Can't vouch for their biodegradability, but they seem to work as well as most shells.


----------



## TheHighLIfe (Sep 5, 2017)

Duke of Flintown said:


> Ok which one of you “trashy” hunters aren’t picking up your wads!!!?? I want names!!
> 
> guys
> the duke has admitted 'sarcasm' driving his post
> ...


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

Cool name though. 
Have a good last weekend Don.


----------



## Duke of Flintown (Aug 27, 2018)

Now now…. Sarcasm is not all I have time for, I was trying to highlight the lunacy that some people may have about the sport we all enjoy with some well placed sarcasm that seemed to go over some peoples heads. (Sorry I didn’t lay it on thicker or make it obvious) 

The point I was looking for is how many folks are picking up wads….. my initial thought was not many if any…. So for some one to throw a post on social media about picking up wads was interesting and slightly dumb and wanted you all to enjoy it.

Now let’s all leave this post at this; everyone on this site picks up more trash than they leave because we are all decent folk, it’s everyone else that’s trashing the world. You are all good hunters killing ducks at 10-15yards and your not sky busters and leaving cripples in the weeds, your not wailing on duck calls like a kazoo all day because you practice all off season and you all show up to your spots at least 45 min before shooting light leaving at least 400 yards between you and the next party, you train your dog or leave him at home with your wife……. And you all don’t want kill sheets and actually scout the managed areas without combing the Internet forums for the hot zones… god bless all you good hunters 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

Cool name Duke. That’s a tough town. Go to shows at The Machine Shop.
I did pick up the wad from the only duck I killed today. It was floating near the bird.
I thought of you…


----------



## Duke of Flintown (Aug 27, 2018)

Jerry Lamb said:


> Cool name Duke. That’s a tough town. Go to shows at The Machine Shop.
> I did pick up the wad from the only duck I killed today. It was floating near the bird.
> I thought of you…


I aspire to be the change I wish to see in the world! Thank you for picking the wads up! One less social media post about us rabid trashy hunters! Thanks, my family decided it was a better name then what they actually gave me!

Good shows at the Machine Shop… not so much any more don’t hear much about it too much since the pandemic! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

Yeah that, Duke.
Yeah that.
We are the change.


----------



## McMusky (Mar 1, 2018)

Gamekeeper said:


> If I’m a lakefront homeowner with $1 million home, why should I have to clean up after you?


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

duckbuster2 said:


> Who gives a **** how much their house cost they can pick up garbage too.



Ask Tom to borrow his pool boy to pick them up! 🙄


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

We sailed a hen mallard today. Only after carefully policing the cut corn for our wads, did we attempt to find the duck. Priorities. This was at a well scouted managed area with minimal calling 3/8 of a mile from the next closest hunter.


----------



## jookdog (Feb 18, 2021)

i'm not picking mine up. don't like it? don't really care.


----------

